# Anyone need some snow?



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A house is obscured by wind-blown, lake-effect snow on Tuesday, Nov. 18, 2014 in Buffalo, N.Y. Parts of New York measured the season's first big snowfall in feet, rather than inches, as 3 feet of lake-effect snow blanketed the Buffalo area.

Apparently, some places expect to get a total of 6 feet!









A house is obscured by wind-blown, lake-effect snow on Tuesday, Nov. 18, 2014 in Buffalo, N.Y. Parts of New York measured the A A house is obscured by wind-blown, lake-effect snow on Tuesday, Nov. 18, 2014 in Buffalo, N.Y. Parts of New York measured the season's first big snowfall in feet, rather than inches, as 3 feet of lake-effect snow blanketed the Buffalo area. White-out conditions caused by wind gusts of more than 30 mph forced the closure of Interstate 90 in both directions, from the Rochester area to Ripley on the Pennsylvania border, 60 miles southwest of Buffalo. first big snowfall in feet, rather than inches, as *3 feet of lake-effect snow blanketed the Buffalo area*. White-out conditions caused by wind gusts of more than 30 mph forced the closure of Interstate 90 in both directions, from the Rochester area to Ripley on the Pennsylvania border, 60 miles southwest of Buffalo.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bring it on, baby! You can't ski on rocks! 

Yep, I'll be hitting the slopes at Holiday Valley, Ellicottville, NY on Friday morning.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Bring it on, baby!
> .


Well...you are 'baby' to him greco. I didn't know.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sitting in a plane on a run way in Buffalo awaiting clearance to take off.
I'm supposed to be in Indianapolis for meetings this afternoon.
It's not looking great.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm sitting at home wondering why the hell my kid has a snow day. It's apparently too windy to go in to school today - cause it sure isn't snowing.

we're producing a bunch of wimps over here.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Pretty much zero visibility here.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Let me think about it. NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not enough to cover the grass here on the shore of Lake Huron. Bitter wind that could peel your face off, bus cancelations, but so what? Surprisingly, all my students showed up the last two days without a complaint. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope that snow makes it to the ski hills. We're supposed to get walloped this afternoon.

Love the snow, hate the cold.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, we sat long enough on the tarmac in Buffalo to miss my connecting flight from Detroit to Indy. As there's no way to make my appointment I'm now arranging a flight back to Buffalo.

Hopefully I can land there and make my way back to Brantford.

Oh the glamour of business travel. Sure glad I go up at 3:15 AM for this, LOL.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

............


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2014)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!

15º and overcast here today. We're getting some much needed rain actually.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

iaresee said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!


I fully expected that you would be all over this thread!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> Hope that snow makes it to the ski hills. We're supposed to get walloped this afternoon.
> 
> Love the snow, hate the cold.


Will you make it for opening day at Holiday Valley? They are opening 7 runs and maybe more depending on the snow they get between now and then.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

iaresee said:


> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!
> 
> 15º and overcast here today. We're getting some much needed rain actually.


Laugh it up, funny guy. After the big one, it may be more like :sSc_eeksign: Glub, glub, glub... :sSig_help:.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

bluzfish said:


> Laugh it up, funny guy. After the big one, it may be more like :sSc_eeksign: Glub, glub, glub... :sSig_help:.


HA. You know...that's a fair comeback.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, what a bizarre division of weather effects. I made it back to Brantford but a lot of people who actually LIVE in Buffalo were unable to reach their homes only a few km away. South from the airport was a disaster. North.....not really bad at all.

They got a years worth of snow in four days.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bluzfish said:


> Laugh it up, funny guy. After the big one, it may be more like :sSc_eeksign: Glub, glub, glub... :sSig_help:.


Yup I'll have some ocean front property again.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Its nice having Buffalo so close by as a constant reminder that we in southern Ontario don't have things so bad (in many ways).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was over in Buffalo on Tuesday night at the Sabres game. That area had almost nothing but as you can see from this picture out over the lake there is a wall of snow coming down like 10 miles from there.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

wow, cool pic!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

That picture is nuts. How cool is weather? Much cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

fellow forumite posted this on his FB page.
I had to share it with the community.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

HA! That will be stretching right up into the Maritimes today. Almost everything in Nova Scotia is closed today. It began to snow and blow about 5:30 am today.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I flew out of Buffalo this morning. I'm in Atlanta now waiting for a flight to Nashville.


The weather seems nice here.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My son contributed this.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, I dont want that much. I dont mind snow though. I kind of liked that last year seemed more like what I was used to as a kid. almost felt like things were good with the environment again


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Plus 3 in Nash Vegas right now.

It still feels cool, but not minus 20 cool.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Milkman said:


> Plus 3 in Nash Vegas right now.
> 
> It still feels cool, but not minus 20 cool.


It's +4.5' c at my place right now....6:10 pm.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> It's +4.5' c at my place right now....6:10 pm.



Minus 20 C at my place.
http://www.brantfordexpositor.ca/2015/01/27/cold-weather-alert-issued


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

I've got some snow to spare, if anyone's desperate. Drifts over 2 feet high, spread over the 50 feet of sidewalk and an extra-wide 3 car driveway I have to clear. It wouldn't be so bad if the damned city plows didn't always jump the curb and dump the snow on the sidewalk. I was going to say I got my workout in, but it's dawned on me that I've still got to put in a full day's work in the kitchen. :sSig_DOH:

Adulthood isn't fun. Someone should have warned me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I managed to get away with just doing my sidewalk (and my neighbor's). I smashed through the drifts and accumulation in the driveway.

I expect a quiet day in the office. People will be late or absent.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Woke up to the neighbour snow blowing our driveway. Brought him over some super owl chili and a cold one. 

Still pukin good out there so I'll be shovelling the rest later. Got at least a foot so far.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I bought a little snow blower this year. I'll put it to good use today.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Our kid out in Halifax said yesterday that he was going to go shopping and try and get some boots. I hope for his sake that his shopping expedition was successful. I imagine he won't have much chance to get out today.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> I bought a little snow blower this year. I'll put it to good use today.


I often like to say that the difference between ephemeral and useful technology is that the ephemeral stuff makes a 19 year-old say "Keeeewwwwlll!", while truly useful technology makes a geezer like me proclaim "FINALLY!!".

In the pantheons of "useful" technology are both snowblowers, decent needlenose pliers, and remote garage-door openers. Those things just never get old.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Hell no, I am in Disney World right now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Went home at lunch and shovelled the driveway.

The snow seems heavier than it was this morning.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 31, 2014)

Milkman said:


> The snow seems heavier than it was this morning.


Tell me about it. Went home to clear the snow windrow, and by the time I got there I had to redo the sidewalks because a city plow jumped the curb and knocked the snow pile over.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Poor guys. There was an arctic high pushing cold air at us. The snow stayed south and we only got an inch or so. Burning massive amounts of wood though.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Our kid out in Halifax said yesterday that he was going to go shopping and try and get some boots. I hope for his sake that his shopping expedition was successful. I imagine he won't have much chance to get out today.


Probably not hammer... it's pretty wild here now...ice pellets for 2 hours now preceded by about 10-15 cm of snow.

I just went out and cleared what the plow threw back into my driveway after a solid hour of hard shoveling.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Seems to have stopped here now mostly.
Wonder when all the rain were gonna get is supposed to start? Then a flash freeze they say?
Could be a messy one in the morning.



smorgdonkey said:


> Probably not hammer... it's pretty wild here now...ice pellets for 2 hours now preceded by about 10-15 cm of snow.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Still ice pellets here. Temp has gone up 7 degrees F in the past 4 hours. They were saying that it would go well above freezing then drop again quite quickly.


Unsettled 12 hours ahead I would think.


----------



## davewrites (Oct 22, 2013)

Pics and stories like these make me appreciate every damned Raincouver joke I've heard over the past 20 years. 

I would normally say something like "I'll move back to Sudbury when Hell freezes over," but then I saw a recent photo of Sudbury and, well, it did. So... no. Not going to happen in my lifetime. 

Stay warm people and check in with your elderly relatives.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

..........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I loved our December winter...it was Vancouver-like, rainy and warm.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

- - - Updated - - -

hoot hoot... it's above - 20... first time in 2 days... not extreme but when your sick out of it. Moon was stunning last night though


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

In Fredericton we've had about 130cm of snow in the past 10 days, with another 30cm coming in the next few days. 

Schools were cancelled 2 days last week and 1 day so far this week.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

NB_Terry said:


> In Fredericton we've had about 130cm of snow in the past 10 days, with another 30cm coming in the next few days.
> 
> Schools were cancelled 2 days last week and 1 day so far this week.


That is over 5 feet of snow that will have accumulated by the end of the week!!!!

Time to get out the flame throwers* and fight back. 
(*I thought it might be a good idea when I was a kid...LOL)

Hang in there!!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

NB_Terry said:


> In Fredericton we've had about 130cm of snow in the past 10 days, with another 30cm coming in the next few days.
> 
> Schools were cancelled 2 days last week and 1 day so far this week.


Terry, I'm from Minto and one year growing up we had 6 1/2 feet in 5 days; 2 feet, then 1 1/2 feet and then 3 feet. For the first time in my life, I was tired of snow. Well, tired of shovelling it.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the snow, especially that I'm being paid back from the City of Toronto property taxes I pay. A 16 hour shift clearing Toronto roads equals a good part time salary. Plus I get a small standby amount. The only problem with the timing of this snow fall meant I was awake for a total of 33 hours. I expected to be called around 3:00 AM giving me 5 hours sleep. Instead, they called me to get to the plow compound by 10:00PM.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

pffft...I LIKE this. Its winter. Its not mud, sticks and rain for 5 months. I'd rather be outside all day in snow than in the rain. At least you can dress for it and stay DRY. 

Going ice fishing this weekend...BRING IT...lol


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

We've had a bit fall here as well, unfortunately every dump of snow is quickly followed by rain. It's made quite the mess of the groomed trail system here for riding snowmobiles.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm going winter camping tomorrow morning near Bancroft. We thought there would be lots of snow. We have as much in St. Catharines as they do. It was also pretty balmy there last night. It was only -32C.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Probably not hammer... it's pretty wild here now...ice pellets for 2 hours now preceded by about 10-15 cm of snow.
> 
> I just went out and cleared what the plow threw back into my driveway after a solid hour of hard shoveling.


And we just had another blaster that started Thursday about 4-5 pm and by 10:30 pm sidewalks were impassable and people shouldn't have been driving. I did about 1km at around 11 pm. It was brutal. The snow amounts weren't crazy...perhaps 20 cm but it was the winds that made things so bad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> We've had a bit fall here as well, unfortunately every dump of snow is quickly followed by rain. It's made quite the mess of the groomed trail system here for riding snowmobiles.


"A *bit* fall"? Saw some pics on the Weather Channel this morning from Cornerbrook where you can imagine someone saying "Hmm, is that a car sticking out of the snowbank?"


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

We are getting another 6-10" in the Niagara region in the next couple of days. I say, let it snow.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

How about any time anyone mentions snow I will post saying "I can't wait to go skiing" or "I love it" or "let it snow". Wouldn't that be great?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> How about any time anyone mentions snow I will post saying "I can't wait to go skiing" or "I love it" or "let it snow". Wouldn't that be great?


How about anytime anyone mentions snow they can think of me saying, F off and die idiot. Bring on the warm weather and none icy roads.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Think you got it bad...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...g-out-from-record-breaking-snowfall-1.2949270


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Moosehead said:


> Think you got it bad...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...g-out-from-record-breaking-snowfall-1.2949270


Hey, another powder day! Let it snow, baby!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

mhammer said:


> "A *bit* fall"? Saw some pics on the Weather Channel this morning from Cornerbrook where you can imagine someone saying "Hmm, is that a car sticking out of the snowbank?"


I'm just 20 minutes outside of Corner Brook and we had a huge dump of snow a couple days ago, the most I've seen in one shot for years. All this snow and my RMK is in the shop.:sAng_scream:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is an/a RMK?


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

greco said:


> What is an/a RMK?












An RMK is a Polaris snowmobile optimized for deep snow and hillclimbing. All of the major brands (Ski-doo, Yamaha, Polaris, Arctic Cat) have their own take on them. They're a lot of fun to ride on, especially when the snow gets really deep.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Morkolo said:


> An RMK is a Polaris snowmobile optimized for deep snow and hillclimbing. All of the major brands (Ski-doo, Yamaha, Polaris, Arctic Cat) have their own take on them. They're a lot of fun to ride on, especially when the snow gets really deep.


When my brother bought his property in 1972 there was one of these, in rough shape, in a shed. http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/RD8_zps75b020b8.gif With some work it still starts tho you have to be careful that it doesn't throw one of the tracks.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Morkolo said:


> An RMK is a Polaris snowmobile optimized for deep snow and hillclimbing. All of the major brands (Ski-doo, Yamaha, Polaris, Arctic Cat) have their own take on them. They're a lot of fun to ride on, especially when the snow gets really deep.


We need some action shots!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Moosehead said:


> Think you got it bad...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/briti...g-out-from-record-breaking-snowfall-1.2949270


They shut down the village 'cause of no power. 2m of wet, heavy snow. I've spent a lift season at a reforestation nursery in the area and two seasons flagging for a paving crew, Kitimat to Smithers. When it snows, it snows and the only powder is what you bring in with you.


----------

